# Bribon II abandoned off the Canaries washes up in the Caribbean



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

> February 2014, Manfred Tennstedt was sailing with two friends across the Atlantic from the Canary Islands to Guadeloupe in a 39-foot sailing boat, Bribon II, when the boat's rudder broke. After assessing the situation, Manfred pressed the emergency button on his SPOT Gen3 to alert emergency services via the GEOS International Emergency Response Coordination Centre (IERCC). A plane was sent out from Las Palmas in the Canary Islands to establish radio contact with the boat and determine its situation.
> Due to the distance, emergency services were not able to tow the boat back to the coastline so the crew needed to be evacuated by rescue helicopter to Tenerife. Five hours after the initial distress signal, all three crew were safely back on land.


The sailboat "Bribon II" with the number 76 at the front, British registered, colour grey washed up on Union Island 28th of July ago, broken mast but no one on board.

Union Island is at the Southern end of the Grenadines.

It is amazing how often abandoned sailboats make it across oceans on their own.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

TQA said:


> The sailboat "Bribon II" with the number 76 at the front, British registered, colour grey washed up on Union Island 28th of July ago, broken mast but no one on board.
> 
> Union Island is at the Southern end of the Grenadines.
> 
> It is amazing how often abandoned sailboats make it across oceans on their own.


True. But, I bet it wasn't fun to be on it the day it lost it's mast!


----------



## CaptDave (Oct 30, 2013)

Group9 said:


> True. But, I bet it wasn't fun to be on it the day it lost it's mast!


True dat!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, I agree. the chances are weather to knock out a mast when their isnt a sail up would be weather to injure at least one of the three crew.

As stupid as it sounds, unless they could jury rig a rudder they were best to get off when they did because 5 months with 3 people = a lot of provisions... unless of course one was a cabin boy


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

It was abandoned because it lost it's rudder. 

It is likely the mast broke when it came ashore on the rocks on Union .


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

TQA said:


> It was abandoned because it lost it's rudder.
> 
> It is likely the mast broke when it came ashore on the rocks on Union .


or the locals swiped it


----------

